# Car Hire



## Alan Huyton (Mar 11, 2008)

Can anyone advise on a good reputable car hire company available at Malaga Airport. Thanks


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

There are many good firms. We use Sixt because they are very reliable and there are no hidden charges. There method, though, is one you need to be aware of (although we prefer it) they give you and charge you for a full tank of petrol; you take the car back as nearly empty as possible. Others do the opposite and expect you to return the car with a full tank. If you visit often enough and use Sixt regularly you get a discount card. As for prices most of them are about the same but it's always worth shopping around on the net. Malaga car we used to use because they were the cheapest but I don't think that's true anymore.


----------



## decgraham (Apr 24, 2008)

Alan Huyton said:


> Can anyone advise on a good reputable car hire company available at Malaga Airport. Thanks


Google booking centre online they have some very good prices and special offers, they are a broker but use decent Spanish car hire companies.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

we always use malagacar.com, good prices and very easygoing

Jo


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

If you are here for more than a few weeks Arrows at Benalmádena or EuroSur 

WELCOME TO 952 933 078


----------

